# Welche Kleidung ist ein MUSS im BikePark?



## RockAddict (21. April 2017)

Hallo,
ich möchte diesen (oder nächsten, kommt drauf an ) Sommer vllt mal in den Bikepark.
Normalerweise fahre ich Touren (ca. 25km-70km) mit Singletrails (ca. 30%-60%) und etwas Downhill (ca.0%-10%)
Werde auch oft überholt weil ich eher vorsichtig und defensiv fahre.

Zu meiner Ausrüstung gehört:
- Hose + Trikot
- Enduro Helm
- Knieschoner
- Rückenprotektor (ohne schulter und Brust Protektoren)
- Handschuhe mit Schutz an den Knöchel

Nun wollte ich wissen, reicht das für den Bikepark oder fahren da alle mit voller Montur?
Welchen Schutz würdet Ihr einem Bikepark "Anfänger" empfehlen?


----------



## EinZweitaccount (21. April 2017)

Das hängt eben vom Bikepark und den Strecken, die du dort fährst ab (zugegeben: manchmal sind die Strecken auch einfach nicht gut gebaut). Natürlich kommt es auch noch drauf an, wie du dann da fahren willst, was du kannst und wie es um das Bike aussieht.
Wenn du dir nen Downhiller leihst und es krachen lassen willst ist das was anderes, als mit dem XC-Bock den Flowtrail runterzudüsen.

Im Bikepark siehst zu allerhand fröhliche Gestalten, die teilweise auch ohne weitere Protektoren fahren (Frei nach ach dem Motto: wenn ich weiß, dass ich mich bei nem Crash schwer verletze, dann darf ich das halt nicht zulassen/oder weil es halt einfach bequemer ist).
Das ganz hängt ganz von deinem persönlichen Sicherheitsbedürfnis ab. Die Protektoren sind ja sowieso nur für den Ernstfall. Wie oft fällt man so, dass der Neckbrace nötig ist? Wenn man dann nen gebrochenen Nacken hat, ist es halt blöd...

Erzähl mal, was du da überhaupt vorhast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theees (22. April 2017)

Wenn Du nicht jede Woche in den Park fährst und es der Park hergibt würde ich einfach die ganze Ausrüstung dort leihen. 
Wenns eh mit dem Lift hoch geht juckts doch nicht sich voll einzupacken.
In Winterberg kostet die Vollausrüstung 32,- €/Tag. (Oberkörper komplett, Schienbein, Fullface)


----------



## RockAddict (23. April 2017)

Schon mal danke, man merkt dass man diese Frage nicht mit weiß oder schwarz beantworten kann.
Wir gehen dieses Jahr nach Sölden und da mach ich bei einem zwei Tages Singletrail-Fahrtechnik Kurs mit (So fern ich noch einen Platz bekomme ) anschließend geh ich auf die Piste und versuch mich nur mal an den Blau (S0, S1) ausgeschilderten Strecken. Dürfte für mein Fahrkönnen reichen . Nächstes Jahr gibt es dann die volle Montur.

Edit: Sollte ich dann doch Rot (S2) fahren wollen werde ich mir die Ausrüstugn ausleihen .


----------



## ilten (23. April 2017)

Ich finde Du solltest eine Hose tragen. Schon aus Rücksichtnahme auf andere Parkbesucher. Ein Helm ist ganz sinnvoll. Alles andere bleibt den persöhnlichen Vorlieben überlassen. Da sollte man auch niemandem reinreden. Ich bin immer ganz in Plastik gehüllt, aber wer nur im Tanktop fahren will, soll das machen. Jeder Jeck ist anders : )


----------



## Neudabei (23. April 2017)

Du solltest Dir bewusst sein, dass Du in einigen Parks dafür unterschreibst, dass Du im Vollschutz fährst... weiß allerdings nicht, inwieweit das haftungsrechtlich relevant ist,...


----------



## Yeti666 (23. April 2017)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte diesen (oder nächsten, kommt drauf an ) Sommer vllt mal in den Bikepark.
> Normalerweise fahre ich Touren (ca. 25km-70km) mit Singletrails (ca. 30%-60%) und etwas Downhill (ca.0%-10%)
> Werde auch oft überholt weil ich eher vorsichtig und defensiv fahre.
> ...



Dein "BESTER SCHUTZ" ist zunächst einmal der gesunde Menschenverstand, d.h. langsam anfangen, sich nicht all zu sehr von der Gruppendynamik mitreißen lassen und vor allem aufhören wenn es am schönsten ist. Oft habe ich erlebt wenn nach einem Tag im Park die Kräfte schwinden und man es selber durch die ganze Gruppendynamik nicht so merkt, dann passiert es beim letzten "Kindergartensprung".
Bei manchen Bikeparks gibt es auch *Vorschriften* welche Schützer getragen werden müssen!
FF-Helm, Schutzweste mit Rücken, Schulter und Brust finde ich sind ein Minimum, Klamotten sind egal, Handschuhe mit Knöchelschutz sind auch nicht schlecht.


----------

